

Google engineering gaggle flees Facebook - ableal
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/04/23/google_on_facebook_open_graph/

======
ableal
Reading past the title, and opening, there's a good summary of "info-leaking"
issues both with FB and GBuzz. Quoted-quote snippet:

 _It's like walking into Walmart for the first time and the greeter calling
your mom (you're wearing a shirt with your mom's number on it, apparently)_

